# Insulin Resistance as a cause of anxiety



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

Today I had some tests to check my thyroid, testosterone, and blood sugar.

It turned everything is fine except blood sugar. The doctor told me that I am only one step far away from having type 2 diabetes or it may never happen. My pancreas may exhaust and stop working one day.

My problem is my body produces too much insulin in response to sugar. The doctor did not get it actually. I will have a few more tests on monday to understand what the cause is. But he said it is probably insulin resistance in my body, which means it does not do whatever it has to do.

It seems that too much insulin causes hypoglycemia. Some symptoms that I found on the internet are:

Symptoms of hyperinsulinemia include weight gain, cravings for sugar, intense hunger, weakness, need for frequent meals, poor concentration, emotional instability, memory loss, lack of focus, feelings of anxiety or panic, lack of motivation and fatigue.

from http://www.caringmedical.com/conditions ... inemia.htm

I am 5'10 185 lbs, work out regularly, eat normal food. My father is also like me. maybe it is genetic.

The doctor's and some advices that I found on internet are reducing carbs eating more protein, exercising, eating frequently but smaller amounts.

It seems that the supplements that are beneficial are also good for insulin resistance like R-ala, carnitine, msm, arginine, pycnogenol, .

I think I will have to also avoid things that increase insulin secretion.


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

*Re: Hyperinsulinemia as a cause of anxiety*

I think I had that or something similar, reactive hypoglycemia or postprandial syndrome. I diagnosed myself after going on an almost zero carb diet for several days and then a very low carb diet for a time after that. I felt so much better, a lot less anxiety and when in a anxiety provoking situation the anxiety was no where near as intense. Plus a lot of other symptoms vanished. I followed a low carb diet for years after that and even now I'm careful with carbs but the symptoms haven't returned.

I think my condition was big factor in developing SAD and the SAD improved dramatically once I finally discovered what was going on. It's true that that too much insulin increases adrenaline in the blood which of course causes hyper anxiety.

I like this page here where an endocrinologist explains all about the different types of hypoglycemia. It's not a pretty page but it's a good read. Doctors that don't take hypoglycemia seriously at all are just ignorant incompetents.

linki... http://www.fred.net/slowup/hcauses.txt


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Hypoglycemia as a cause of anxiety*

I got more tests today and diagnosed as insulin resitance and hypoglycemia. As I read on the internet the cause of anxiety and hand tremors are probably due to this.

I asked to the doctor a few questions about supplements and the best thing I can do is cutting my carb especially refined carbs, do more exercise and having small but frequent meals.

I am going to read more about this share with you. I would like to recommend you to check it. I wrote symptoms in my previous post.

Also the link sprinter sent explains a lot about different types of hypoglycemia.

Here is another link about reactive hypoglycemia.

http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/reacti ... ia/AN00934


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

*Re: Hypoglycemia as a cause of anxiety*

I always wondered if my conditioning was similar to this - I am just super energetic, I don't think I fit the profile in that if I take caffeine or any nervous system stimulant I can get the tremors. If I take in some sugar I get a big energy spike and wonder how my insulin resistance is...but I never experienced a crash that is common with quick-sugar intakes.

Also, I've tried low carb diet variations and I honestly felt like ****, like no energy at all, I can't even get through the 2 week detox cycle and majority of my anxiety is perception related, my nutritional intake isn't the primary cause at all and helped very little except it made me initially more jumpy and energetic. I think I have adrenaline or energy on standby at all times. I get more benefit from just exercising and using all the nervous energy for something positive instead of holding it inside. ramble, ramble.


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Hypoglycemia as a cause of anxiety*

Here is more detailed info from http://diabetes.niddk.nih.gov/dm/pubs/hypoglycemia/ :

"Hypoglycemia in People Who Do Not Have Diabetes

Two types of hypoglycemia can occur in people who do not have diabetes: reactive (postprandial, or after meals) and fasting (postabsorptive). Reactive hypoglycemia is not usually related to any underlying disease; fasting hypoglycemia often is.
Symptoms

Symptoms of both types resemble the symptoms that people with diabetes and hypoglycemia experience: *hunger, nervousness, perspiration, shakiness, dizziness, light-headedness, sleepiness, confusion, difficulty speaking, and feeling anxious or weak*.

If you are diagnosed with hypoglycemia, your doctor will try to find the cause by using laboratory tests to measure blood glucose, insulin, and other chemicals that play a part in the body's use of energy.
Reactive Hypoglycemia

In reactive hypoglycemia, symptoms appear within 4 hours after you eat a meal.

Diagnosis
To diagnose reactive hypoglycemia, your doctor may

* ask you about signs and symptoms

* test your blood glucose while you are having symptoms (The doctor will take a blood sample from your arm and send it to a laboratory for analysis. A personal blood glucose monitor cannot be used to diagnose reactive hypoglycemia.)

* check to see whether your symptoms ease after your blood glucose returns to 70 or above (after eating or drinking)

A blood glucose level of less than 70 mg/dL at the time of symptoms and relief after eating will confirm the diagnosis.

The oral glucose tolerance test is no longer used to diagnose hypoglycemia; experts now know that the test can actually trigger hypoglycemic symptoms.

Causes and Treatment
The causes of most cases of reactive hypoglycemia are still open to debate. Some researchers suggest that certain people may be more sensitive to the body's normal release of the hormone epinephrine, which causes many of the symptoms of hypoglycemia. Others believe that deficiencies in glucagon secretion might lead to hypoglycemia.

A few causes of reactive hypoglycemia are certain, but they are uncommon. Gastric (stomach) surgery, for instance, can cause hypoglycemia because of the rapid passage of food into the small intestine. Also, rare enzyme deficiencies diagnosed early in life, such as hereditary fructose intolerance, may cause reactive hypoglycemia.

To relieve reactive hypoglycemia, some health professionals recommend taking the following steps:

* eat small meals and snacks about every 3 hours

* exercise regularly

* eat a variety of foods, including meat, poultry, fish, or nonmeat sources of protein; starchy foods such as whole-grain bread, rice, and potatoes; fruits; vegetables; and dairy products

* choose high-fiber foods

* avoid or limit foods high in sugar, especially on an empty stomach

Your doctor can refer you to a registered dietitian for personalized meal planning advice. Although some health professionals recommend a diet high in protein and low in carbohydrates, studies have not proven the effectiveness of this kind of diet for reactive hypoglycemia.
Fasting Hypoglycemia

Diagnosis
Fasting hypoglycemia is diagnosed from a blood sample that shows a blood glucose level of less than 50 mg/dL after an overnight fast, between meals, or after exercise.

Causes and Treatment
Causes include certain medications, alcohol, critical illnesses, hormonal deficiencies, some kinds of tumors, and certain conditions occurring in infancy and childhood. "

Candida and hypoglycemia have similar symptoms and it turned out a few people here have candida. I would do the spit test to check the candida first.

My hypoglycemia is in the first category, which is reactive.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

Check this supp.

http://www.iherb.com/ProductsList.aspx?c=1&cid=2298&p=1

Gymnema sylvestre. Good for glucose control and pancreatic function.


----------

